# dip stick



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

After a dipstick for my 33 gtr. Would prefer a new one or at least one in very good condition. Mine no longer holds in position.

Thanks


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Drgray said:


> *After a dipstick for my 33 gtr. Would prefer a new one or at least one in very good condition. Mine no longer holds in position.
> 
> Thanks*


https://www.rhdjapan.com/nissan-oem-oil-level-gauge-dip-stick-rb26.html

HTH!


----------

